# Festa:"Milan sarà come la Roma. Scaroni può andare".



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.

"Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Belle prospettive. Siamo passati dal lottare ai top club europei al progetto Roma.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.


.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco la correlazione tra acquisti di lusso e Roma…


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.



Bah, altra grande vittoria per gli araldi del payroll e del pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.


Come si fa a fare "attenzione ai conti" e contemporaneamente a "permettersi spese di lusso" un ignorante di finanza come me non lo capisce. Brutta cosa l'ignoranza. Torno a leggere post di calcio giocato.


----------



## Giek (20 Maggio 2022)

Ma ai tifosi contabili andrà benissimo così.
Ma chi li vuole i grandi giocatori che fanno vincere campionati e coppe?! Ormai ci si smanetta con plusvalenze e riduzione del monte ingaggi.
E chissà che spettacolo lo stadietto condiviso con le mer.de


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Belle prospettive. Siamo passati dal lottare ai top club europei al progetto Roma.



Gli americani sono business man, si sa come fanno sport loro. Investono pesante, ma sopratutto su infrastrutture, marketing, ritorno di immagine....lavoreranno tanto per sviluppare il potenziale del club, il brand...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (21 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non capisco la correlazione tra acquisti di lusso e Roma…


In generale ok, però Abraham non mi avrebbe fatto schifo, i colpi da 40M Elliott li ha bruciati per Piatek e Paqueta oppure Higuain e Caldara (tra annessi e connessi). L'anno di Leonardo abbiamo.bruciato poco meno che i cinesi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Maggio 2022)

Credo che intenda che ci sarà più margine di spesa rispetto ad Elliott, prendendo l'esempio della Roma che quest'anno ha speso più di tutti in A (come ha speso è un altro discorso), non che dobbiamo seguire l'esempio della Roma come progetto, tra l'altro trovo difficile seguire l'esempio di una squadra che è finita a 20 punti dietro di noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non capisco la correlazione tra acquisti di lusso e Roma…


Piú o meno la stessa che intercorre tra verginità e Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.



Obiettivo Conference.


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo Festa che torna a stemperare i nostri entusiasmi ed a tranquillizzare gobbi e mer.de


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2022)

A mio avviso mi pare abbastanza prematuro questo scenario.....


----------



## Mika (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.


Penso intendesse il margine di calciomercato, la Roma ha speso più di noi questa sessione (male ma ha speso più di noi). Con Elliot a parte l'anno di Leonardo (dove ha bruciato 70M tra Piatek e Paquetà, più o meno quelli usati da Maldini per prendere Magnan 14+Tomori 30+Hernandez 20) ha fatto si mercato ma non a cifre folli ed è qui che si è vista la bravura dell'area tecnica. Penso che Maldini avrà più margine di manovra anche se non avrà i 300M a sessione di mercato. Poi dimentichiamo sempre che noi fatturiamo quasi il doppio della Roma nonostante solo dallo scorso campionato siamo tornati competitivi (secondo posto e qualificazione in CL) mentre la Roma nonostante un periodo dove andava sempre in CL non ha aumentato tantissimo il suo bacino d'utenza ne il fatturato marketing. 

Io sono convinto che per rilanciare il Milan non ci servono 200 M a sessione ma già con un cento milioni magari ricavati da qualche vendita (Castillejo? Krunic? Saelemaker?) e immissione della proprietà, ci possiamo rinforzare. Non per vincere subito la CL perché il divario tra noi e Real o Liverpool o Manchester City è troppo ma per andare ai quarti di finale con un po' di fortuna negli abbinamenti (E qui sarà importante vincere domani per andare in prima fascia e vincere il girone). Certo mi piacerebbe il Presidente che smiliarda, ma l'unico a farlo è quello del PSG dove non ha vinto nulla. Non la vedo così nera come leggo. Comunque vedremo. Fino a domani sera la mia testa sarà solo a Modena. E' importantissima, e non penso sarà l'ultimo scudetto della storia del Milan come sembra quasi a sentire molti. Perché nel 2018 "Con Elliott non vinceremo mai lo scudetto!" dovrebbe averci fatto capire che nulla è scontato.


----------



## danjr (21 Maggio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ma ai tifosi contabili andrà benissimo così.
> Ma chi li vuole i grandi giocatori che fanno vincere campionati e coppe?! Ormai ci si smanetta con plusvalenze e riduzione del monte ingaggi.
> E chissà che spettacolo lo stadietto condiviso con le mer.de


Sarebbe bello infatti avere proprietà come
Psg e city e vincere tutte le coppe che han vinto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Maggio 2022)

Se lo dice Festa


----------



## Mika (21 Maggio 2022)

Io sono convinto che Scaroni non rimane. Rimarrà Gazidis come AD (il collante tra progetto Elliot e Progetto Redbird visto che sembra Elliot rimanga come socio di minoranza agli inizi in attesa dello stadio che farà alzare a 1,8 miliardi quelli che Redbird verserà per il Milan) ma Scaroni non rimane. Secondo me il Presidente sarà Cardinale. E' la sua prima vera squadra di proprietà di alto livello (il Tolosa è un po' il Sassuolo in Italia). Il suo più grosso investimento nello sport che è il settore dove opera Redbird. Non ci credo che non sarà Presidente.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (21 Maggio 2022)

Il problema secondo me è il virgolettato/la citazione, dovrebbe specificare meglio che intende dal punto di vista dell'agilità di spesa, mentre Elliott era rigidissimo (2018-19 escluso), piaccia o non piaccia il colpo alla Abraham (punta "pesante" e di prospettiva) noi non lo facciamo da tempo immemore. Quella cosa mi seccò per esempio, com'è possibile che una squadra in Conference e un bacino imparagonabile spenda più di noi, potevo capirlo negli anni dove andavano in CL e noi no.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (21 Maggio 2022)

Se ci comprano e non capiscono che lo stadio deve essere solo di nostra proprietà per me e' una condanna che non meritiamo.Punto.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello infatti avere proprietà come
> Psg e city e vincere tutte le coppe che han vinto


Quindi o si spende tanto e male o non si spende proprio. Una via di mezzo non è contemplata, bene. Questa discussione è un grande esperimento scientifico, che dimostra la natura bineurale del cervello umano.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (21 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eccolo Festa che torna a stemperare i nostri entusiasmi ed a tranquillizzare gobbi e mer.de


il bello è che con un suo “penso che” fa il sapientone su quanto verrà investito sul mercato addirittura facendo un paragone con la Roma quando ancora non è stato firmato un contratto d’acquisto! mi meraviglio che tanti di noi abboccano, s’incazzano, tirano conclusioni sul nulla facendo solo godere chi quest’anno è con zero titoli…!
Aspettiamo un attimo a giudicare c..zo!


----------



## danjr (21 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi o si spende tanto e male o non si spende proprio. Una via di mezzo non è contemplata, bene. Questa discussione è un grande esperimento scientifico, che dimostra la natura bineurale del cervello umano.


L’articolo citava la Roma, che comunque più di 40 per abraham li ha tirati fuori, più stipendio di Mou, più tanti altri acquisti. Quindi ti rigiro la domanda “quindi o si spende tantissimo ai livelli degli sceicchi oppure non si spende?”


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’articolo citava la Roma, che comunque più di 40 per abraham li ha tirati fuori, più stipendio di Mou, più tanti altri acquisti. Quindi ti rigiro la domanda “quindi o si spende tantissimo ai livelli degli sceicchi oppure non si spende?”


Per vincere bisogna spendere molto e bene. Perchè per vincere in Europa ci voglioni i campioni, e i campioni costano, ti risulta che costino? Ecco.


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> il bello è che con un suo “penso che” fa il sapientone su quanto verrà investito sul mercato addirittura facendo un paragone con la Roma quando ancora non è stato firmato un contratto d’acquisto! mi meraviglio che tanti di noi abboccano, s’incazzano, tirano conclusioni sul nulla facendo solo godere chi quest’anno è con zero titoli…!
> Aspettiamo un attimo a giudicare c..zo!


Concordo. Tra l'altro notare l'atteggiamento opposto di quando parlava di Inverstcorp. Questo gode a vederci nella melma.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso intendesse il margine di calciomercato, la Roma ha speso più di noi questa sessione (male ma ha speso più di noi). Con Elliot a parte l'anno di Leonardo (dove ha bruciato 70M tra Piatek e Paquetà, più o meno quelli usati da Maldini per prendere Magnan 14+Tomori 30+Hernandez 20) ha fatto si mercato ma non a cifre folli ed è qui che si è vista la bravura dell'area tecnica. Penso che Maldini avrà più margine di manovra anche se non avrà i 300M a sessione di mercato. Poi dimentichiamo sempre che noi fatturiamo quasi il doppio della Roma nonostante solo dallo scorso campionato siamo tornati competitivi (secondo posto e qualificazione in CL) mentre la Roma nonostante un periodo dove andava sempre in CL non ha aumentato tantissimo il suo bacino d'utenza ne il fatturato marketing.
> 
> Io sono convinto che per rilanciare il Milan non ci servono 200 M a sessione ma già con un cento milioni magari ricavati da qualche vendita (Castillejo? Krunic? Saelemaker?) e immissione della proprietà, ci possiamo rinforzare. Non per vincere subito la CL perché il divario tra noi e Real o Liverpool o Manchester City è troppo ma per andare ai quarti di finale con un po' di fortuna negli abbinamenti (E qui sarà importante vincere domani per andare in prima fascia e vincere il girone). Certo mi piacerebbe il Presidente che smiliarda, ma l'unico a farlo è quello del PSG dove non ha vinto nulla. Non la vedo così nera come leggo. Comunque vedremo. Fino a domani sera la mia testa sarà solo a Modena. E' importantissima, e non penso sarà l'ultimo scudetto della storia del Milan come sembra quasi a sentire molti. Perché nel 2018 "Con Elliott non vinceremo mai lo scudetto!" dovrebbe averci fatto capire che nulla è scontato.


solo una mia opinione sulla parte relativa al mercato, krunic è un giocatore da non vendere. Rende poco economicamente e rende tanto in campo. Per saelemaker sarebbe il momento peggiore. Potenzialmente a mio avviso è un giocatore che vale sui 30 milioni e oggi ne vale la metà. Poi io non lo venderei mai perché vedo in lui un grande potenziale ma questo è un altro discorso. Più di loro due sarebbe importante cedere o anche regalare caldara e Casti così avremo spazio per il mercato e potremo aggiungere un quarto e magari anche un quinto giocatore ai tre già probabili. Sulla frase del giornalista penso intendesse colpi alla Abraham. Nello scorso mercato abbiamo speso 70 milioni in cartellini che non è poco ma siamo rimasti dentro i 150 di payroll, credo sia questo il parametro che sta più a cuore alla società. Il che vuol dire non superare troppo i 10 milioni come costo totale tra ammortamento e stipendio lordo di ogni giocatore.


----------



## Mika (21 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> solo una mia opinione sulla parte relativa al mercato, krunic è un giocatore da non vendere. Rende poco economicamente e rende tanto in campo. Per saelemaker sarebbe il momento peggiore. Potenzialmente a mio avviso è un giocatore che vale sui 30 milioni e oggi ne vale la metà. Poi io non lo venderei mai perché vedo in lui un grande potenziale ma questo è un altro discorso. Più di loro due sarebbe importante cedere o anche regalare caldara e Casti così avremo spazio per il mercato e potremo aggiungere un quarto e magari anche un quinto giocatore ai tre già probabili. Sulla frase del giornalista penso intendesse colpi alla Abraham. Nello scorso mercato abbiamo speso 70 milioni in cartellini che non è poco ma siamo rimasti dentro i 150 di payroll, credo sia questo il parametro che sta più a cuore alla società. Il che vuol dire non superare troppo i 10 milioni come costo totale tra ammortamento e stipendio lordo di ogni giocatore.


Anche io non venderei Krunic e Saelemaker, ma in caso di offerte congrue (non due spicci) sono vendibili. Caldara... me ne ero dimenticato. Lui è invendibile, è un giocatore da bassa serie A ma ha un ingaggio troppo alto. Andrà a 0.


----------



## danjr (21 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Per vincere bisogna spendere molto e bene. Perchè per vincere in Europa ci voglioni i campioni, e i campioni costano, ti risulta che costino? Ecco.


È relativo, prendiamo l’unico campione che abbiamo nel nostro ruolo, Maignan, che secondo me è a livello dei portieri delle big, non è costato molto. Il Liverpool o il totthenam (tra acquisti e vendite) non si spendono come la Roma con le dovute proporzioni di fatturato e condizioni favorevoli della premier


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (21 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Concordo. Tra l'altro notare l'atteggiamento opposto di quando parlava di Inverstcorp. Questo gode a vederci nella melma.


e vi dico di più hanno fatto passare Investcorp per morti di fame e non è così di sicuro, e che l’affare non si sia fatto per il tipo di struttura finanziaria dell’operazione, quando è saltato puramente perchè a Eliott la gallina non avrebbe fatto tre uova insieme (in realtà percclausole di erarn out ovvero tipo bonus su prezzo variabili) ovvero è saltato perché l’offerta non soddisfaceva e non perché il fondo era inaffidabile…,


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> È relativo, prendiamo l’unico campione che abbiamo nel nostro ruolo, Maignan, che secondo me è a livello dei portieri delle big, non è costato molto. Il Liverpool o il totthenam (tra acquisti e vendite) non si spendono come la Roma con le dovute proporzioni di fatturato e condizioni favorevoli della premier


E infatti il Totthenam quante champions ha vinto. Il liverpool ha speso, altrochè se ha speso.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Carlo Festa sul Milan a Redbird:"C’è stata un’accelerata improvvisa soprattutto perché Investcorp si è defilato. Accordo sulla base di circa 1.3 miliardi di euro, l’ufficialità potrebbe arrivare nei prossimi dieci giorni. Elliott dovrebbe restare con una quota di minoranza. Non vedo segnali di cambiamenti a livello societario. L’unico dubbio riguarda Scaroni, il suo mandato in scadenza e presumo che venga sostituito. Ovviamente questa è la mia impressione”.
> 
> "Non penso che RedBird sia come Elliott. Di certo si farà attenzione ai costi, ma con la differenza che ci si potrà permettere spese di lusso. Ovvio, non come i top club d’Europa che spendono miliardi ogni giorno. Probabile che vedremo un investitore americano molto simile a quello che c’è alla Roma, oppure in Inghilterra. Gli obiettivi sono già stati prefissati: accrescimento dei risultati, progetto stadio e miglioramento del gruppo a livello sportivo. Penso che per i tifosi sia qualcosa di positivo“.


quest'anno la roma ha speso 125 miliuni, noi 77.. voglio proprio vedere


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Concordo. Tra l'altro notare l'atteggiamento opposto di quando parlava di Inverstcorp. Questo gode a vederci nella melma.


La speranza è che tutti questi discorsi facciano la stessa fine di quelli “investcorp farà un mercato da 300 milioni, comprerà Tizio, Caio ecc”.


----------



## Devil man (21 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah, altra grande vittoria per gli araldi del payroll e del pareggio di bilancio.


Che strazio...


----------



## danjr (21 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E infatti il Totthenam quante champions ha vinto. Il liverpool ha speso, altrochè se ha speso.


Ha speso in rapporto al suo fatturato, non certo come city e Psg. I campioni ci ha, tipo salah, li ha presi a prezzi “onesti”, l’unica follia, ben ripagata, è stata Virgil.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ha speso in rapporto al suo fatturato, non certo come city e Psg. I campioni ci ha, tipo salah, li ha presi a prezzi “onesti”, l’unica follia, ben ripagata, è stata Virgil.


Ci vuole un boost, almeno all'inizio, come il Liverpool. Se non prendi campioni non vinci e non attiri investimenti. Come credi di vincere con messias, bakayoko, billi ballo, krunic e compagnia cantando?


----------

